# Decision Time: Bedrock Coconino or Revelate Designs Terrapin



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Decision time: Do I spend the extra dollars (~approximately $100 Australian + postage) for the Bedrock Coconino or go with the lower priced Revelate Designs Terrapin. I want the ability to easily remove the bag from the bike for packing in the tent etc. I also like the concept of the RailWing assuming it works as well as it is said to. On the downside I am paying around a 1/3 more for this feature. Worth it? Is is the sway really a big issue with the Terrapin?



















Thanks


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

I would say it's down to how much room your have from the tyre to your saddle. 
For me this rules out the Revelate Terrapin bag and I like the look of the Bedrock bag, so simple. 
All the best 😎


Kiwi Pete from the Singletrack


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

NZPeterG said:


> I would say it's down to how much room your have from the tyre to your saddle.


Good point. I think I have 8 to 8.5" but need to double check this.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

100 dollarydoos! Get the Terrapin, should work out great and seems to meet all your needs. Sway has not been an issue for me with the Revelate Vischasa.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The whole sway issue is more a problem if you are hammering rough techy singletrack where precision riding is important. If you are on a resource road or some wide track it's not much of a concern.

So it depends on what type of riding you plan on doing.

How you pack your bag and what you put in it will also affect sway.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Including the weight of the bag my seat bag (rev. viscacha) is 5 lbs 8 oz and I get no sway even in rough singletrack. Holds my sleeping pad, tarp, bug bivy, warm hat, and spare clothes. Easy enough.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Revelates new seat bags will have a rail wing like feature here soon. From what I've heard here in Anchorage. Bedrock and Revelate (Epic) are top notch I've used both.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like I may have to wait for the new Revelate bag's 

Kiwi Pete from the Singletrack


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Co-opski said:


> Revelates new seat bags will have a rail wing like feature here soon. From what I've heard here in Anchorage. Bedrock and Revelate (Epic) are top notch I've used both.


If this comes about that is a good development. Thanks for sharing the news.










Personally my dilemna of a saddle bag has been resolved with Scott at Porcelain Rocket helping out by slotting in an order for a Mr Fusion V2 for me before he takes August off. Really happy about this as I thought any chance of getting one was just not going to happen.


----------

